# International Festivals of Choirs and Orchestras 2022



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

International choral festivals & orchestral festivals in beautiful destinations of Europe in 2022.
Each of the festivals is an unforgettable musical event.
We would be very pleased, to welcome your choir or orchestra at one of the festivals: 
https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/


----------



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*Roma Music Festival 2022 (Italy)*









*9th International choir and orchestra festival in Rome (Italy)
09.03. - 13.03.2022*

ROME - a multifaced myth
Names such as "Eternal City" or "Centre of the World" are not too modest. However, the Italian metropolis boasts them, and emphasizes its significance in the world history. During a short stay it is simply impossible to visit all attractions of the town whose history dates 3000 years back. Among the most important ones there are: the Vatican with St. Peter's Basilica and St. Peter's Square, the Spanish Steps, the Catacombs, the Collosseum, the Roman Forum or Trastevere - the commercial district of Rome. You may enrich the cultural variety of this exceptional city by participating in concerts held in churches and concert halls during the *Roma Music Festival*.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/choir-orchestra-festival-in-rome-italy/


----------



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*Istra Music Festival 2022*









*10th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Poreč (Istria, Croatia)
20.04. - 24.04.2022*

ISTRIA - the country by the sea
The largest peninsula of the Adriatic is Croatia's most popular holiday destination. Despite the relatively small surface of Istria it offers an unbelievable multitude of impressive sceneries to be discovered. The combination of natural beauties, the healing powers of air, sun and the ocean, as well as the hospitality of the local inhabitants are like magic.

Besides gorgeous parks, a picturesque stone coast and long beaches the Croatian Riveria provides many superb cultural events, such as the Istra Music Festival with performances from choirs and orchestras from all over the world.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-istria-croatia/


----------



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*Costa Barcelona Music Festival 2022*









*9th International choir and orchestra festival in Calella on the Costa Barcelona (Spain)
04.05. - 08.05.2022*

COSTA BARCELONA - a true holiday paradise
Some attractions of this Catalonian region are its long, fine-sand beaches, the sea and its crystal-clear water holding in its depths an underwater paradise, and nature reserves with untouched landscapes in every shade of green. Bays among the rocks, beautiful old towns and an appealing climate make Calella a exceptional place. The area surrounding Calella, located between Barcelona and Girona, is famed for its historic and artistic legacy.

This region has been a home and inspiration for such figures as Montserrat Caballe, the world-famed opera singer, the artist Salvador Dali, or the architect Antoni Gaudi. Concerts of the Costa Barcelona Music Festival make the holiday atmosphere richer with new musical accents.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/choir-orchestra-festival-on-the-costa-barcelona-spain/


----------



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*Venezia Music Festival 2022*









*11th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Venice and Jesolo (Italy)
18.05. - 22.05.2022*

VENICE - city of channels and gondolas
Since 1987 Venice and its lagoon have been on the UNESCO-list of cultural heritage. For many people it is the most beautiful city in the world, and is especially fascinating due to its architectural wealth.

The heart of Venice - Piazza San Marco with the gorgeous Basilica - is one of the beautiful places in the world. In the proximity, at famous locations, the concerts of the Venezia Music Festival take place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-venice-and-jesolo-italy/


----------



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*Budapest Music Festival 2022*









*BUDAPEST MUSIC FESTIVAL 2022
6th International choir and orchestra festival in Budapest (Hungary)
29.06. - 03.07.2022*

BUDAPEST - a city with one of the best locations in the world
No visitor of the Hungarian capital can resist its beauty. The city enchants, impresses, and fascinates at the same time. The Danube divides the city into the hilly Buda and the flat Pest. The most interesting attractions of Budapest are the Fishermen's Bastion, the Mathias Church, the Royal Castle, the Citadel, and the Parliament building.

It is here, "by the beautiful blue Danube," that the Budapest Music Festival takes place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/choir-orchestra-festival-in-budapest-hungary/


----------

